# Are books your escape?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Though I've always loved to read, I found I didn't have time for it much as I got married, got to working etc.  About a year ago, I started reading more and more.  Then, I started reading even more because I felt it gave me a good escape from the day to day life.  I suffer from Depression and have really been having a horrible bout with it for the past year.  Also, there's things going on in my life right now (can we say young adult daughters and their choices?), that are really giving me extreme heartache.  So, into Shogun I have continued to be.  So better to deal with feudal Japan warlords and samurai chopping off heads, taking over empires and plotting assassinations, than thinking about some of the things that are happening in my life right now.

Not trying to put my head in the sand, but sometimes you need an escape to get through the things that you have no power to help.  Sure beats any other kind of escape, don't you think?

And I love to read for reading's sake.  How nice it is to go to so many places in your mind.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Sure beats any other kind of escape, don't you think?
> 
> And I love to read for reading's sake. How nice it is to go to so many places in your mind.


Yes, it sure does beat escaping with food which is what I've been doing for a few months. Since getting my Kindle, I've turned to it more and have been able to get a handle on my eating. I'm much better (and lighter) for it.

And I love reading..... it's fun. It opens new worlds of your choosing.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

It's definitely my escape. I love how books transport you into another world.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It definitely my escape also. I have always loved reading and it has helped me get though some hard times in my life.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

For me reading is a way to unwind.  I've always liked to read.  I went to the library at least once a week as a child, was the geek who finished every assigned book in high school, and majored in English Lit in college.  When I was first married, my husband was stationed in Germany and we lived there for three years with no TV.  We bought lots of books at the Stars and Stripes Store and read every night.  I tried my hand at doing crafts, but because I am so klutzy at it, it is not at all relaxing.  My leisure time became almost none existant when we returned to the States and I was raising my children.  That was when I made it a point to read at least a little bit before bedtime each night.  It gave me some "me time" to look forward to, and now that the kids are grown, I am still reading each night before I go to sleep.  I often read during the day, but that night time read is still special to me.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely! I started using books this way when I was a child and it is more important
than ever. Because they're an escape, I generally prefer books that are not disturbing
or violent or depressing. DH on the other hand loves reading mysteries late at night. I 
could never get to sleep if I did that!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

It is most definately my escape


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its a healthy escape in my opinion. stepping back from whats bothering you and stepping into another world. somehow when you return to real world the decisions go smoother if not easier. I have done this my whole life. its a cheap way to travel too 
sylvia


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have always escaped into books to the point where I'm completely unaware of my surroundings at times. A couple of weeks ago I was reading while waiting for my son's dr appointment. He is trying to ground me from taking my kindle out in public because I screamed "Nooo" in the waiting room. He was quite embarrassed. 

Melissa


----------



## mamy (Feb 28, 2010)

Reading is definitely my escape.  For me like the first poster I have found reading to be a big comfort when dealing with depression.  I always tell my friends it's like taking a vacation without having to leave your house


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Healthy escape.... absolutely!!!  I actually named my KK "MaKK" for "Magic Karpet Kindle" because he can transport me anywhere I want to go.  And, I had no idea at the time all of the adventures I had ahead of me!!  Thanks to my Kindle and KindleBoards.... I'm reading books I probably would have never read pre-Kindle.  And.... enjoying them immensely!!  Mike Hicks' In Her Name introduced me to science fiction and I LOVE his books.  I have never been a big history fan.... and Jeff Hepple has me totally enjoying historical fiction.  And on and on.....  Reading relaxes me and helps me de-stress and thus helps me to better deal with the difficulties of life......


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes - it is an escape for me as well. I enjoy classic romances set in castles and paranormal romance. Both are far from my everyday life. 

Jenna


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, most definitely. By the time I was 16, my family had moved 11 times so books became my escape from always being the new kid on the block. They are my refuge. I can't remember a time when I didn't always have a book with me.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Dana said:


> Yes, it sure does beat escaping with food which is what I've been doing for a few months. Since getting my Kindle, I've turned to it more and have been able to get a handle on my eating. I'm much better (and lighter) for it.
> 
> And I love reading..... it's fun. It opens new worlds of your choosing.


It is interesting you say that -- and I have just realised something slightly similar. I was just talking to my fiance last night about how I spend less money during the week because I don't go out and buy a magazine or a book, or spend money because I am bored. So my checking account is much happier these days!


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Reading is definitely an escape for me. I was essentially an only child (stepbrothers lived elsewhere) and reading was my primary form of entertainment from an early age on.



JennaAnderson said:


> Yes - it is an escape for me as well. I enjoy classic romances set in castles and paranormal romance. Both are far from my everyday life.
> 
> Jenna


If you haven't already discovered her, you might enjoy Ann Radcliffe.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd say, yes, reading is an escape, but it's more than that.  I'm a homebody, but I've traveled all over the world via books.  There are all sorts of things I've never been athletic enough or brave enough to do, but I've done many of them vicariously via books.  I love history and have soaked up a lot more than schools ever taught, even in my day.  So an escape, but a whole lot more.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll chime in with a couple of things. I'll admit that it _can_ be an escape, although that's not my only reason for reading. I'm entertained more by books than almost any other form of entertainment (much more so than tv or movies). But, I do notice that if I'm having an abnormally stressful time or feeling out of sorts I definitely read more.

The other thing... Does it seem weird to anyone that I'm the first guy to respond to this thread? Are guys greatly outnumbered on this board, or is it just the male aversion to talk about feelings?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Rebekah said:


> If you haven't already discovered her, you might enjoy Ann Radcliffe.


Thanks for the tip! Radcliffe is referred to in Northanger Abby. I will definitely get some of her titles as well.

Jenna


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Thanks for the tip! Radcliffe is referred to in Northanger Abby. I will definitely get some of her titles as well.
> 
> Jenna


I have The Mysteries of Udolpho by Ann Radcliffe on my kindle to read.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> It is most definately my escape


Mine too. I have recently been through a nasty week with gastroenteritis. I read and read and read!

Patrisha


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have The Mysteries of Udolpho by Ann Radcliffe on my kindle to read.


I also grabbed the Scarlet Pimpernel and there seems to be sequels or prequels...? Is there an order?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Boomer, I'm surprised more males haven't chimed in.  We have a very expressive group of men around here.  

My sister was born with spina bifida when I was 7.  I spent a whole lot of time at the hospital, reading and waiting.  
It was much easier to let my mind dwell on the characters instead of how my sister was doing at any particular time.  

I have went through periods of reading quite a bit to periods, months, of not reading even one book.  
I know that my Kindle has made taking books with me easier, but honestly, Kindleboards has introduced me to so many more authors and different genres that I can't seem to get enough.

Being stuck at home this last month, undergoing radiation treatments, my Kindle has been wonderful.  And yes, it has been a great escape for me.  I have enjoyed reading a series.  It has helped the time pass and kept my mind off of my own situation.  
deb


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Reading is such an integral part of who I am, I think I use it for every imaginable purpose.
Mostly I read because it's pleasurable, but there are times when I've definitely used it to escape.
My mom passed away 2 weeks ago and I'm glad I was in the middle of an interesting book, but even that hasn't been helping much; 
these Kindleboards are an even greater escape for me, and a great source of support.
I am REALLY grateful for all you folks on Kindleboard.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Reading has always been an escape for me as well as a method of going on an adventure.  I really like using my imagination to form an image of characters and locations.  There have been many times when I noticed something on TV that I thought I might like to watch, but when the time came to watch TV, I decided no, I'd rather read.  It is rare for me to go to bed without reading before turning out the light.  I always felt like reading was the best way to wind down.  Of course, there are the occasions when the book is so good that I read too long.


----------



## luvmyBOB (Jan 7, 2010)

I read for pleasure and for escape.  I think that I read more fluff books because I can escape.  I also suffer from depression and anxiety and when I am having a hard time with my anxiety reading helps me to clear my head and work through what is causing the anxiety.  

I had a vision problem that wasn't discovered until kindergarten.  This put me behind and the only thing that was suggested to help me catch up was to read whenever I could.  My father was in the military, so he wasn't around a lot.  I do remember him reading "Swiss Family Robinson" to me.  This story still has a tender spot in my heart.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

oops that was worded weird.  nevermind.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I read for pleasure, and yes it does help me to escape......mostly though it just helps me relax and unwind after a long day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Certainly I read to get away from it all, but under normal circumstances it is also a big part of who I am, reading shaped me from an early age.  The fact that I was a bookworm as a child even changed my speech patterns--I didn't think about it till when I was about nineteen a person I met said "You talk like a book!" and I realized that I tend to be precise and too wordy when I talk!

I think reading is a healthy way to escape from the cares of the real world, but like any other escape it can be overdone and can become harmful.  I've failed at projects in the real world because I put off dealing with them in favor of reading.  I don't do that much anymore, but did it a LOT as a kid and a teenager!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read for knowledge, entertainment, enjoyment and escape.  The escape part has been particularly important over the past 13 months that I've been unemployed and am finding the job search more difficult than it has ever been.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Reading is definitely my escape which is why I read mostly paranormal/sci fi type stuff. I don't WANT a "real world" type book. If I wanted "real world" type stuff I wouldn't read LOL.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

that's what entertainment is.  That's why we read books, go to movies, watch tv,  play video games, and take vacations.
It's ok to escape for a while.  The trick is to come back


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

akagriff said:


> The trick is to come back


So true; and that's what I love about reading; I usually 'come back' as a more well-informed person, or changed in some way that is life-enhancing.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

....you can go anywhere just by reading books!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I read mostly for pleasure and entertainment.  I find it much more entertaining than most of the trash that's on TV these days.  I grew up in Catholic boarding school and we were not allowed to watch TV, so the most entertaining thing I had was reading.  I've loved reading since I was a very young child.  I'm telling my age.......but I remember one of the biggest thrills of my life was to wait for my older brother to get off work on Friday evenings, and he would take me to the store and buy me 10 new comic books....and we got 10 of them for only $1.00, they were 10 cents each.  I wish I still had those, they would be very valuable these days.  I loved reading regular books too, but Caspar the Ghost and Betty & Veronica were great!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mrskb said:


> ....you can go anywhere just by reading books!


That is True you can go anyway by just reading books


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Definitely my escape.  I've always loved reading, but now that I think about it, I do read more when I'm going through stressful times in my life.  Sort of like running, I started running a couple of years ago and think I've been able to keep at it (and sort of become obsessed with it...) because it's been a stressful two years.

I guess reading and running are pretty good ways to deal with stress, much healthier than my other coping mechanisms .. TV and food


----------

